# can blue rams get hole in the head



## leebro (Jan 8, 2010)

i have noticed that 1 of my blue rams has got a white looking wound on its head  and was woundering wether this could be dreaded hole in the head i know that oscars can suffer from this but im unsure wether this can effect other cichlid speices can someone shed some light on this for me please as im new to the cichlid breed thanks for any respones :thumb:


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

HITH can infect any cichlid, but it would be very rare on such a short lived species as the Ram. Usually Rams get sick and die if they aren't cared for correctly and don't develop things like HITH.


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

First thing, check your water parameters, ammonia, nitrite and nitrate and then do a partial water change of 30% using a good quality dechlorinator.

Is there any aggression in the tank? Perhaps it's an injury that's become infected or a bacterial disease that has developed without any kind of injury. If it came on slowly then you can probably turn it around just with improved water conditions but if it popped up rather suddenly and is getting noticably worse--quickly then you should treat with an antibacterial ASAP.

Adding salt, sodium chloride, at the rate of 1 tablespoon per five gallons and increasing water movement may help keep the bacteria from adhering to the fish's skin. Dissolve the salt first and add it gradually.

Robin


----------



## ladybugzcrunch (Jul 26, 2009)

Yes rams can get hole in the head but for not the same reasons (usually) as larger cichlids. I had a problem with that a while back

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... highlight=

I think sinister kisses was having a problem with that also, never found out if her problem was resolved though.


----------

